# Need advice on new fishing canoe



## crwtuna (Jul 9, 2006)

I need some advice on selecting my new solo canoe/kayak for fishing. It will be used on small lakes/ponds and small to medium creeks/rivers. My primary use will be fishing and will be adding a trolling motor to be able to cover more water. This may not sit well with tradionalists, but fishing is the name of the game. I would value stability, light weight and load carrying capacity as very important. I am a big guy at 6' 2" and 260 lbs.

I have been looking at the Native Ultimate and Wenonah Fusion very hard. One other possibility is the Old Town Pack and Disco 119. Price is a consideration, but not as important as getting the best boat for the job.

I am eager to hear you thoughts and recommendations.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't know if a TM can be put on an Ultimate(outside of their outrageously priced Ultimate Volt). If it can, then that would be my first choice. Otherwise, go with the Pack. I have heard many good things about them.


----------



## crwtuna (Jul 9, 2006)

Bassyaks makes a pretty cool motor setup fo the Ultimate. See http://www.bassyaks.com/about15.html

It is a little salty though.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

crwtuna said:


> Bassyaks makes a pretty cool motor setup fo the Ultimate. See http://www.bassyaks.com/about15.html
> 
> It is a little salty though.


Hey, that's a sweet site. Not sure if I'll invest in one of those in the near future, but it's a good resource for sure! Thanks!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 1, 2009)

The Ultimate is probably one of the pricier yak/canoe hybrids / solo canoe options there is. There are also good solo canoes out there that are cheaper.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

I would look at the bbig square stern green ones at dicks I know you said you wanted a solo but the good thing about a canoe vs yak is you can bring all kinds of junk even your wife or girl, I did put a hole in mine after about 4 yrs of hard use but patched it w fiberglass kit from wallmart still using it. I did get the double ender but they look the same I 5'11 230 and i stand up in mine while I'm floating down the river, I tought it was a good deal, they are slower than kayaks though.


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad I saw this. Bassyaks is just what I'm looking for! I love my kayak, but it would be great to be able to not have to put the pole down to paddle. Thanks guys.

I had a canoe, but it was just way too heavy and bulky to use solo. I only used it 3 times in 2 years. I got my yak this Feb. and I took it EVERYWHERE  Takes 5 minutes to put it on the roof of the Jeep and I'm on my way. I can't believe the small waters that this has opened up. I don't know why all fishermen don't have a Yak. Especially in Ohio where we have lots of creeks, rivers, and small bodies of water. 

I have had my eye on some of the new hybrid canoe/kayak models and they look realy nice. The WS Commander 120 angler 
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pages/index/angling/commander_angler_series


----------

